# Best and worse of '05



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Lets hear it your best and worse of '05. Cuban only please, or as IHT would say "isom only" 

Worst: is the monte el robusto. wasnt even close to the hype. sucked 

Best: club epi, party 150 (gifted by a great botl) 

Best new release: PSP 2


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry the Monte Robusto sucked for you.... I've always been blown away by them....

Anyway:

XXX's Best: H.Upmann Club Epicure/Taboada Canonazo/1970 Partagas
XXX's Worst: Was underwhelmed by a few Cohiba Lancero's...

XXX's Best New Release: 05 Monte D EL

Happy New Year!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Great thread!

I would say my worst would be a couple of "sick" PSD4s; no taste whatsoever.

My best - '03 JL no1, '03 RASS, '03 ERDM Choix.

Best new release - Well, I'm hoping it will be the RA Eminencia.

Not the most flashy list but bear with me, I'm a newbie.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Best: 04 taboada salamone
Worst: Not a single decent PSD4 all year :c 

Best new release: I'm with Dustin, MonteD is good now, gonna be great later.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Best: 98 Cohiba Siglo V.
Worst: HdM Petit Robusto (absolutely no flavor).
Best new release: beats me. I've got a few but haven't smoked any yet.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The best were some Party Short's I had earlier in the year that was heaven. Worst would have to be a couple plugged La Flor De Cano's out of a box. Biggest surprise was a Charlotte I had a few weeks ago. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

agree with the psd4's very sucky this year. Also some monte 2 's that sucked


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

From a real Noob:

Best: '04 Cohiba Siglo VI
Worst: '04 ERDM Taino


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Man I dont wanna hear any more about bad PSD#4's! I just bought a couple!

shhhhh!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You know, I'd have to say that this year has really been a stellar year for me as far as Habanos go.... I mean I've been fortunate enough to smoke some very special sticks and haven't had too many Cuban Cigars that were a disappointment.

As far as PSD4's go, I've had some really great ones this year. Of course they all had a little age on 'em and had probably moved past the sick period. Also had some very VERY fresh PSD4's that I smoked before they hit the sick period... that's really the way to go 

Also, I've made it my New Year's Resolution to branch out my cigar smoking habits. I'm going to be trying many new things this coming year and purchasing more samplers rather than full boxes. I've got a real good selection of boxes and cabs aging in the Cabinet Humi so this year is going to be all about trying new and unusual smokes... maybe I'll even smoke more NC's :r 

I would hasten all my CS Buddies to try and broaden their horizon's this year... that way our closets will eventually look like MO's...

XXX


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

croatan said:


> Best: 98 Cohiba Siglo V.
> Worst: HdM Petit Robusto (absolutely no flavor).
> Best new release: beats me. I've got a few but haven't smoked any yet.


Agree with you on the Hoyo. Bland and boreing. May be a decent cigar in a few years. Not a real strong cigar so don't know if it will age well or not.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr. c said:


> as IHT would say "isom only".


you know that's full of chit, joe.  the only time i use that term is when i'm acting like a dumbass. "lets go smoke an entire island." 

best of 05: VR Farmie Lancero at SoCal VI
worst of 05: i don't recall.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Best cigars smoked in 05: 02 Boli RC, 03 Party Losdale, Toboado from 03, 98 Upmann #4, 02 Upmann #4, Fresh P2, Cohiba Sig IV

Best new release: Party P2

Worst new release: Hoyo PR


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Best smoked in 2005 - 898, Fundadores, Lusitania... Almost the same list as 2004...

Disappointment - Sublimes, Hoyo Churchill, Epicure


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

mr.c said:


> Lets hear it your best and worse of '05. Cuban only please, or as IHT would say "isom only"
> 
> Worst: I'm not sure, send me a bad one and I'll let you know
> 
> ...


, I agree, mine from 05 are tasting very well. Had a couple when I received my Box and the first was great but the next one, not so good. but they seem to settle down after a few months. Love the Partagas Gars.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Best of 05 Cigars = 03 Punch Punch/ Siglo VI/ Patagas SP No.2

Worse of 05 Cigars = 05 BBF*


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

best cigar of 05 was a JL#1 from 03 gifted to me by jgros001 cheer mate
worst cigar of 05 was a SCdH El Principe from may 05,had to put down half way thruu


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Best E.L.'s I had in 05: Monte D.C. and Hoyo Particulars.
Best new release: Punch Robusto. If these don't age into a great cigar I'll be shocked.
Best regular production: Co Ro (03)
Best Mature cigars: V.R. Famosos (1998), Upmann Connosiuers (1998), Upmann Monarcas(1998), BBF's (1999), Cohiba Siglo V(2001), J.L. (2001), Boli C.G. cab (2001 and 2002).
Best aged or rare: Part. C-hill (1982), R.A. C.G. (1994),Cohiba Lanceros (35th anny), Punch D.C. 1985.

Worst Cigars: Hoyo Petit robusto's, Monte Edmundo's. Sublimes (late 04) I actually gave the early 04's a good review, I think these need more time. Not fair to judge most Cubans, especially E.L.'s under 2-3 years. The last one I had just tasted flat and like cardboard. The Monte and the Hoyo may come around too.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *Best of 05 Cigars = 03 Punch Punch/ Siglo VI/ Patagas SP No.2
> 
> Worse of 05 Cigars = 05 BBF*


Rollito! Thanks for the information a day too late. I smoked the first of a box of 05 BBF last night and was thinking horror of all horrors, this thing is off. The cigars in the box are rough looking and not particularly rich looking. Kind of a sickly pale tone to some of the wrappers. These are milder smokes considering BBF and have a washed out cinnamon aroma that isn't bad but like you said probably not the best. Kinda like a bad run of Hoyos. I was hoping it was my head cold keeping it funky. Gonna give it chance. What else can you do!!

Best PSP2


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well since I've only been smoking Habano's since last April, my experience is limited however, I'd have to say my best this yr was: a 99 Partagas Lonsdale with a close 2nd going to a SLR Regio from 02 and my absolute worst was a Partagas PC Especiale from this yr. I'd have to compare it to a Fonseca KDT. It was mild and boring to say the least.Not the Norm for a Partagas Cigar. Hopefully with some age these will improve.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

colgate said:


> Rollito! Thanks for the information a day too late. I smoked the first of a box of 05 BBF last night and was thinking horror of all horrors, this thing is off. The cigars in the box are rough looking and not particularly rich looking. Kind of a sickly pale tone to some of the wrappers. These are milder smokes considering BBF and have a washed out cinnamon aroma that isn't bad but like you said probably not the best. Kinda like a bad run of Hoyos. I was hoping it was my head cold keeping it funky. Gonna give it chance. What else can you do!!
> 
> Best PSP2


I have some BBF's from 99 that just blow me away everytime I smoke one. Age is the key, and these need time. The Boli R.C.'s smoke better young, but the 98 and 99 R.C.'s I have are nowhere near as good as the 99 BBF's. Usually the cigars that taste better young don't age as well as the ones that taste bad young. Good example is the Hoyo D.C. and Epi #1. Both are excellent at 2-4 years but both taste bland and lose strength fast past 5-8 years. Not an exact science just my obsevation and opinion.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

colgate said:


> Rollito! Thanks for the information a day too late. I smoked the first of a box of 05 BBF last night and was thinking horror of all horrors, this thing is off. The cigars in the box are rough looking and not particularly rich looking. Kind of a sickly pale tone to some of the wrappers. These are milder smokes considering BBF and have a washed out cinnamon aroma that isn't bad but like you said probably not the best. Kinda like a bad run of Hoyos. I was hoping it was my head cold keeping it funky. Gonna give it chance. What else can you do!!
> 
> Best PSP2


I guess like what fredster said, give it a little more time.
If you can get even an 03 box of BBF it will non disappoint you at all.
Fredster I got some boxes of Bolivar RC from 98 and they are very good
so far. I guess I got lucky with those boxes


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> I guess like what fredster said, give it a little more time.
> If you can get even an 03 box of BBF it will non disappoint you at all.
> Fredster I got some boxes of Bolivar RC from 98 and they are very good
> so far. I guess I got lucky with those boxes


I agree the 03 BBF's I've had are very good. I didn't mean the 1998 Boli R.C.'s were bad, I just like the 1999 BBF's better. Much fuller body. The 98 and 99 R.C.'s have a very nice complex taste that is not present when young.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Got You! Happy New Year to You and To the Family!


----------



## siriusstoogie (Jan 1, 2006)

best RNJ churchill
worst guantanamera corona

I should start the year with a PD4. hopefully one of many for 2006


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> Got You! Happy New Year to You and To the Family!


Same to you!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> I guess like what fredster said, give it a little more time.
> If you can get even an 03 box of BBF it will non disappoint you at all.
> Fredster I got some boxes of Bolivar RC from 98 and they are very good
> so far. I guess I got lucky with those boxes


Well that gives me a little hope. Thanks Rollito and Fredster! Pushing that box a little deeper in the humi!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

My comsumption of Cuban cigars was small this year. Hope to change that in 2006.
Worst: HdM Petite Robusto (don't know the age, was a gift)
Best: 03 PSD4
New Release: didn't get to try any.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

After making my introductory post, this is the first place I came.

Best: Trinidad Robusto Extra I don't know the year, but it was sublimely perfect.

Worst: Monte #2 Again, I don't know the year, but it would not draw. At all.

I didn't get to try any new releases in 2005.

Regards, Gordie


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Best Aged Smokes: Party 8-9-8- unvarnished from '98, Party Lusi from '97, ERdM Tainos from '01, Boli RC from '99

Best New Release: '05 Monte D EL

Worst Plugs: San Cristobol El Morros from '02

Worst Cigar: RyJ Churchill '05


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

didn't like the Por Larranaga Corona from 1970 icehog? hehehehe


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Best for me:
1972 RyJ Clemenceau
Cubatobacco 1492

Disappointments:
Recent release BGM's

Best new release:
VR Jube's.
and as Fredster stated, the Punch Robusto is destined to be a great cigar down the road.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> didn't like the Por Larranaga Corona from 1970 icehog? hehehehe


Didn't like it? I was just afraid to mention it! Figured some newb might break into my house figuring I had more!!! :r


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

SDmate said:


> best cigar of 05 was a JL#1 from 03 gifted to me by jgros001 cheer mate
> worst cigar of 05 was a SCdH El Principe from may 05,had to put down half way thruu


WOW, I am shocked/happy I was able to gift you your best of '05. Really glad you enjoyed it.


----------

